# Berlin Lake Dam



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has ever fished below the dam area. I see some big catches during the warmer days of spring and summer. Ive caught numerous amounts of cats, and perch in the summer. The place is also known for nice sized eyes im told as well. Just wondering if any one has tried fishing during the winter in this area? Thanks AK

Berlin Lake
7400 Bedell Road
Berlin Center, OH 44401-9707
(330) 547-3781
Daily Lake & Recreation Information:
(330) 547-5445


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Around this time, is an excellent time for the eyes'. I've a friend that hits it quite often around now thru mid April and does pretty good. I've went a few times and not done too good. But I haven't been doing it near as long or often. He seems to have a knack for it there!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

If you go, keep in mind that there are special regulations from the stretch of river from Berlin to Milton.

The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:

* Fishing only from sunrise to sunset.

* No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point 

* Treble hooks are prohibited.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

As soon as Milton fills up itll turn on. Problem is there isnt much room for 2 guys. Enless you boat it.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As long as were on rules, concerning Berlin, you'll find there is not very much room to fish. This is due to non-considerate fishermen and probably people partying back there and leaving way too much trash. *No tresspassing* signs have been put up and the area is somewhat restricted.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes I have noticed the private property signs. Does anyone know what the hours of fishing are at the dam? I would like to do some night fishing there this summer. I just hope I would be able to stay past dusk. I was even thinking about sneaking my canoe in below the dam, but I doubt that would be a good idea, and probably illegal. AK


----------



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> If you go, keep in mind that there are special regulations from the stretch of river from Berlin to Milton.
> 
> The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:
> 
> ...


_________________________________________________________________

Steel Cranium where did you get this information? I wouldnt mind reading some more about the regulations. I believe that is the Mahoning river that connects Berlin to Milton correct? AK


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

On the 2008-2009 Ohio Fishing Regulations there is a section called "Maumee, Portage, Mahoning, and Sandusky Rivers" This section details the special regulations on the spawning run of walleye.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks dtigers1984


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

The Berlin River has gone down hill ever since they fixed the Dam 4 to 6 years ago. It has continuely dropped off, year after year. In 2001, 2002 the fishing was red hot down there. Big Channel Catfish, White Bass, & Walleye.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Years ago, I put my canoe in at Carson's landing on Lake Milton and paddled upstream to the base of the stilling dam at Berlin. Its a pretty good ride uphill against the current but then you can anchor off and fish. I understand that you can boat or canoe over the private property as long as you don't touch the riverbed. So, I guess anchoring on the river on the private property is out of the question.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

The water is free, the land is paid for and taxed by the gov.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

i have fished the spillway since i was a kid. I agree the fishing went downhill but if you go way down stream by the big rock i still catch a good number of eyes and whitebass. I guess i have trespassed to get there though even though i waded to get there.If you go during the week you have less hassles


----------



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have fished their a few times for eye but only caught perch but i hear that they have tones off eye that show up their around thisn time


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

you will catch eyes there,BUT the majority of them will be tooo small. I'm talkin 12-13". It is a good sign that the population is replenishing itself. The big rock is trespassing. The concrete pillar is the limit as far as how far down stream you can fish. I have been stopped by rangers and asked about what i've caught and did i see anyone head downstream. Several times last year i was there and caught 20-25 fish but all were too small to even push the limit.As far as dragging a canoe down there good luck in doing that. It's bad enough carrying tackle bag poles and the occasional keeper up outta there. Kinda reminds me of fishing and rock climbing all in one day. Dave


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, you're not gonna carry a canoe down from the parking lot unless you're the "govenator"!


----------



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Im sorry let me clarify. I would like paddel from lake milton up the mahoning river into the dam area at Berlin. I actually have a 3hp outboard which I think if the current is not to strong would float me up river pretty good. So long as I stay in the canoe on the water away from the shore it should be fine. Hopefully trolling against the current I would get some nice eyes that are spawning down river? Water is free Land is owned correct? Is the mahoning river of this section private as well? I highly doubt it could be. AK


----------

